# Hello all



## Moparmadman40 (May 23, 2016)

Hey everyone, my name is Casey and I am currently living in Airdrie. I have been a fabricator/welder/machinist/designer for a number of years now and have collected a large amount of materials and equipment. Some of which I will be posting up for sale soon on here as I am moving to BC in a little over a month. Stay tuned!


----------



## Jwest7788 (May 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 31, 2016)

If you have any steel for sale let me know - I am always looking for some cut offs - mostly blocks but also thick bars.

Welcome to the forum!


----------

